# Ginger Honey



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Google 🤷


----------



## massbee (May 11, 2020)

PM me


----------



## portgems (1 mo ago)

Tigger19687 said:


> Google 🤷


yes tried that, can you suggest a result on google.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Ginger Infused Honey (Fresh Ginger)
Ingredients:
1 pint mason jar
Local raw honey
3-4 inches of fresh ginger rhizome
Directions:
Peel the ginger like you would a carrot (optional) then slice the ginger thinly. Place it inside the jar, cover with honey, and push the air bubbles out of the honey. Put a lid on the ginger honey and place it in a sunny window sill or cold dark place. I prefer the window sill for the gentle warmth the sun provides to aid the infusion, and the joy I get from the light shining through the honey, but if you don’t have a window sill it can be stored in any cupboard. Let it sit for 4-6 weeks and strain out the ginger.

Then cream like you normally would


----------



## portgems (1 mo ago)

Tigger19687 said:


> Ginger Infused Honey (Fresh Ginger)
> Ingredients:
> 1 pint mason jar
> Local raw honey
> ...


Thank you for that one, I was after one to make bulk creamed honey using powdered ginger. I have done that one for home fermenting Ginger, adds a little bit too much moisture to the honey.


----------



## limberwulf (1 mo ago)

I wonder if you could candy ginger using honey... Anyone know?


----------

